# Words and their pronunciation



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2021)

I posted this on the "Holidays" thread and am posting it here, too:

Am I the only one left in the world who's annoyed that Hallowe'en (as in All _Hallows_ Eve, now known as All Saints Day) is now pronounced _Hollow_een? I realize that language changes and words morph into something else, but _Hollow_een? Really?

Another one is applicable. It's APP-licable and has become a-PLICK-able.

Picky, maybe, but it drives me right around the bend.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 5, 2021)

I hadn't noticed about "a-PLICK-able", but I've noticed "HOLLOWeen" too & it  bugs me too, sigh. And what else does: people will talk about "Halloween NIGHT." Um, the word Halloween means "All Hallows EVE (or evening or night)", people, so you don't need to talk about Halloween NIGHT, just say "...at 8:00 p.m. [or whatever time] on Halloween"; you don't need to add that extra "night."


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 5, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I posted this on the "Holidays" thread and am posting it here, too:
> 
> Am I the only one left in the world who's annoyed that Hallowe'en (as in All _Hallows_ Eve, now known as All Saints Day) is now pronounced _Hollow_een? I realize that language changes and words morph into something else, but _Hollow_een? Really?
> 
> ...


The All Saints' Day celebration was also called All-hallows or All-hallowmas, from Middle English Alholowmesse, meaning All Saints' Day. The night before it, the traditional night of Samhain, in the Celtic religion, began to be called All-Hallows Eve and, eventually, Halloween.
As for Holloween,sounds more like a case of Mrs Malaprop.

The character Mrs. Malaprop is a humorous aunt who gets mixed up in the schemes and dreams of young lovers in Richard Brinsley Sheridan's, 1775 comedy-of-manners, The Rivals.


----------



## spectratg (Oct 5, 2021)

A related topic.  Well, as I remember it back in the day, we used to say (or write) "someone graduated from high school." Today the expression appears to be "someone graduated high school."  When (or why) did it change?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2021)

Beats me. That's another one that drives me around the bend. And the talking heads often mention schools and their accredi*d*ation. Last I heard that word was accredi*t*ation (as in "credit"), but again, what do I know?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Oct 5, 2021)

Realtor is often said as real-a-tor.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2021)

Ugh. That's another one...and now it's gonna be the equivalent of a musical ear worm to me


----------

